# fair to good hips/ litter has issues



## lynnette (Jun 14, 2014)

My breeder bred a good hip male to a fair hip female - puppies are having bone growth issues and two with HD - two different litters. How do you determine where the problem lies?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

How old are these puppies? Have they been x-rayed to determine HD?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I am not sure what you mean by bone growth issues. Also 2 out of how many puppies and not sure what the average percentage of HD in a litter is-the ofa website would probably state that-


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there is nothing wrong with ofa fair to ofa good !

what needs to be examined is the orthopedic status deeper into the pedigree. That means the mother's litter mates , her sire , her dam, their production record . Similarily the sire, his litter mates, his sire , his dam , their production record.

do you have one of the progeny , and are you worried and have you done x rays.

orthopedic health is multi factorial which means that genetics (indirect mode of inheritance) and environment and NUTRITION play a role.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

How old are these pups? When you say "growth issues" - no connection to hip dysplasia, and probably panosteitis or "pano"

Again - hips are not certifiable until the dog is 2....and many people assume bad hips if there is any problem at all....

absolutely nothing wrong with Good or Fair hips.....IF - and I mean IF - there are dogs from the litter wiht HD, I'd bet there is some sign of risk in the pedigree further back.

Lee


----------

